# Banchory Show - which class to enter?



## Tayto (14 May 2013)

Hello all Aberdeenshire folks!

Can you help me? I am new to the showing world and would like to enter some in hand classes at Banchory Show this year but I am not sure what classes there will be (schedule isnt issued until June I believe). 

I have an 8yr old clydesdale x cob (pic below). Could I enter into the clydesdale class or can only pure bred clydesdales enter this?

Please excuse my complete ignorance on this subject - as mentioned, I am a newbie to the showing world!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (14 May 2013)

You're right about the schedule, only the handicrafts and flower etc classes schedule is out (6 macaroons or a doorstop (any material) anyone??

I am planning to enter a couple of sheep (!) so am also waiting for the schedule to come out!

I'm not sure about the rules for horses. But in the sheep, the ram owner who wants me to enter the class says for them they don't need to be registered, so maybe unreg or part bred might be ok for horses, guess we will have to wait and see.
bTW your horse is GORGEOUS,!


----------



## Tayto (14 May 2013)

bTW your horse is GORGEOUS,![/QUOTE]

Thank you! She is looking much nicer now as her winter coat is coming out and revealing a lovely bright bay colour. I need to scrub up her feathers but will do it nearer the time as I dont like to interfere with them too much in case they break etc. I am so excited but also nervous about entering our first show - hopefully my legs dont turn to jelly when we have to run round the ring!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 May 2013)

The Clydesdale classes are for pre bred only I'm affraid. There are other classes you can do I think - but I havent been to Banchory for years


----------



## khalswitz (17 May 2013)

Clydesdale classes are for purebred. However there are usually cob type and hunter type in hand classes, maybe either of those? Or potential ride and drive in hand? The under saddle clydesdale class allows partbreds I believe though.


----------



## Tayto (17 May 2013)

That's fab - thanks for letting me know


----------



## Spook (18 May 2013)

What height is your horse?? is it ridden?


----------



## MagicMelon (18 May 2013)

khalswitz said:



			Clydesdale classes are for purebred. However there are usually cob type and hunter type in hand classes, maybe either of those? Or potential ride and drive in hand? The under saddle clydesdale class allows partbreds I believe though.
		
Click to expand...

Definately wouldnt say she'd suit "hunter type" though as thats full of warmbloods etc. and cobs are full of well cobs, but you could certainly try it.  You could also do the potential ride and driven although it was Welsh D's as the top two last year though (including us as we won section champion, he he!).  There was a clydesdale type in the class though.  Im afraid yours is probably quite a difficult one to find a class for - I had an Eriskay x Cob project pony a few years back and couldn't find a class for it apart from pot ride & drive which seems to suit chunkier types, they always seem to favour those with a decent shoulder and front movement.


----------



## khalswitz (18 May 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			Definately wouldnt say she'd suit "hunter type" though as thats full of warmbloods etc. and cobs are full of well cobs, but you could certainly try it.  You could also do the potential ride and driven although it was Welsh D's as the top two last year though (including us as we won section champion, he he!).  There was a clydesdale type in the class though.  Im afraid yours is probably quite a difficult one to find a class for - I had an Eriskay x Cob project pony a few years back and couldn't find a class for it apart from pot ride & drive which seems to suit chunkier types, they always seem to favour those with a decent shoulder and front movement.
		
Click to expand...

Ride and Drive classes I've certainly seen Clydesdale x's do well at this level (think it was Echt last year one won it?), and whilst I agree that she's not a hunter type or cob type (although strictly speaking a warmblood is definitely not hunter type either!!), she's doesn't fall into any particular category, so at this level for experience showing why not just pick one or the other and go for it! Banchory is a great show in that respect - it's low key with a good atmosphere, a good place to start out showing and the judges don't tend to be too narky.


----------



## Spook (18 May 2013)

A "Cob" is a hunter!!

If your cob is 15.1hh or under and is correctly hogged, trimmed and turned out ..... and there is not a "Cob" or heavy wt. class..... do enter the "Hunter Class" .... correctly presented it should have as good a chance as any!!


----------



## Tayto (18 May 2013)

Thanks everyone. I will see what classes there are when the schedule is out and come back here for more advice.  I am finding that she is a difficult one to find a class for 

Spook - she is ridden but I am not going to enter any under saddle classes as I have only had her 9 weeks and would prefer to do an in hand class for our first outing to see how she reacts away from home etc 

Here is a more recent picture of her, I caught her having a wee snooze in the sun the other day - her winter coat is starting to come out and revealing a lovely bright bay coat. I really need to scrub up her feathers though - next sunny day, the purple shampoo is coming out!


----------



## khalswitz (19 May 2013)

I would still say Potential Ride and Drive, Cob (if they have), or actually you could enter her in the Coloured classes if you like, she's not overly coloured but at least she wouldn't have to meet a conformational 'type' per se. If they don't have Cob classes, you could always enter Hunter if you're happy to plait up - you could show her natural for the other three classes.

Can I add she looks lovely? Even if she doesn't meet a show 'type' she looks an absolute babe


----------



## Tayto (19 June 2013)

FINALLY! The schedules are out for Banchory Show 

However, I can't see an in hand class that would be suitable for my mare  

Can anyone tell me what breeds qualify for the "hunter and hack" class? Here is a picture of her all scrubbed up for our yard fun day a few weeks ago. 

She is a clydesdale x cob. 







Any help appreciated!  I will not be entering ridden classes as she is very green and this is not an option.

Thanks


----------



## cattysmith (19 June 2013)

Someone could correct me if I'm wrong but, I think the hacks are usually quite fine lightweight looking types. I think the hunter classes are definitely more suited to his type. If he were hogged and trimmed he would fit in perfectly as a nice show cob and possibly hunter.

Hopefully someone else can give you better info. You might be better off posting in tack room! He's very nice. I love a hogged and trimmed looking cob type and he'd look tremendous.

You could also do a coloured class too, you wouldn't have to do anything to him for that.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (19 June 2013)

Definitely not a hack, they are fine types for looking elegant in parkland.

If horse is 15.1 or under and you can bear to hog as well as de feather, you could go for cob.

If over 15.1 or you prefer to keep the mane (but would still need to shave off the feathers) you could plait mane and go for hunter class. NB in hunter classes good big uns usually trump good littluns. 

If you would like to keep mane and feathers (I would, lovely looking horse with full feathers) then it would be the coloured classes (which you could enter anyway even if you trim for one of the first two classes). Also potential ride and drive.

It's a bit vague as you haven't mentioned what size the horse is unless I've missed it. 

NB I will also be at Banchory show.....but not with my horses. I will be showing a couple of Shetland lambs!!! DD


----------



## Tayto (19 June 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Definitely not a hack, they are fine types for looking elegant in parkland.

If horse is 15.1 or under and you can bear to hog as well as de feather, you could go for cob.

If over 15.1 or you prefer to keep the mane (but would still need to shave off the feathers) you could plait mane and go for hunter class. NB in hunter classes good big uns usually trump good littluns. 

If you would like to keep mane and feathers (I would, lovely looking horse with full feathers) then it would be the coloured classes (which you could enter anyway even if you trim for one of the first two classes). Also potential ride and drive.

It's a bit vague as you haven't mentioned what size the horse is unless I've missed it. 

NB I will also be at Banchory show.....but not with my horses. I will be showing a couple of Shetland lambs!!! DD
		
Click to expand...

Hiya! I might see you there then!

She is 15hh. I will not be taking her feathers or mane off - that is part of her charm and couldnt bear to part with them!

Is the ride and drive class ridden or in hand?  As mentioned above, I wont be doing any ridden classes as she is very green and this will be her first show so I just want her to take in the sights and sounds and try an in hand class for experience


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (19 June 2013)

Tayto said:



			Hiya! I might see you there then!

She is 15hh. I will not be taking her feathers or mane off - that is part of her charm and couldnt bear to part with them!

Is the ride and drive class ridden or in hand?  As mentioned above, I wont be doing any ridden classes as she is very green and this will be her first show so I just want her to take in the sights and sounds and try an in hand class for experience 

Click to expand...

Normally a potential R&D section is in hand - worth checking with organisers tho cos you're right, they don't actually specify! 

If so, then agree, I would leave her lovely fluffier on and doing the coloured and potential RDA classes. Hope you do well and have a lovely day!

For anyone else in the area, the show is on Sat 27 July 2013 and the schedule for horse classes is here
http://banchoryshow.co.uk/doc/Horse_Schedule_2013.pdf


----------



## Todmiester (19 June 2013)

Personally I'd enter you horse into the coloured classes and the ride and drive. She is a cob and would look out of place in a hack/hunter class.


----------



## Tayto (20 June 2013)

Thanks everyone. I wasn't sure what a hunter or hack was but now I know it's not the class for my girl. I am going to enter the heavy breed class, ride and drive and maybe the coloured class depending on timings. So nervous! This will be our first outing!


----------



## khalswitz (20 June 2013)

See you at Banchory as well!! Entering my boy in the hunters... although looks like it's going to be close between getting from inhand hunters to ridden hunter!! I'd say she isn't really a hunter type, do coloured and PRD.


----------



## MagicMelon (22 June 2013)

Tayto said:



			Thanks everyone. I wasn't sure what a hunter or hack was but now I know it's not the class for my girl. I am going to enter the heavy breed class, ride and drive and maybe the coloured class depending on timings. So nervous! This will be our first outing!
		
Click to expand...

Think these are definately the best classes for your mare.  I personally agree that hunter and hack classes wouldn't suit, yes technically a cob COULD be a hunter (no way a hack though) but the only ones that ever seem to do well in this class is the big bay hunter type!  Good luck!  I've got to miss Banchory this year but may see you at Turriff??


----------

